# Another scary reminder to take collars off



## Nikkoli110

*Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I'm sitting talking on the phone to my sister, and the dogs are laying down. Katie gets up, Titan gets up to follow her, and does his usual hanging on her collar routine he always does to bug her. Well I guess from doing it alot, he's loosened her collar up a bit, and his whole bottom jaw slipped in the collar, and when Katie went to move away from him, it twisted around his jaw so it was stuck. He starts howling and screaming, and she starts screaming, I toss the phone and jump up to see what was going on. They were only a step away from me, thank God. Katie is gagging and having a hard time breathing, the collar was basicly strangling her, and Titan is pulling on his jaw and her collar to get out. I grabbed him by the scruff to get him to stop, release her collar, and freed him. It took me a good 45 seconds to get him out of it. During all this he lets his anal glands go







so now my house reeks. Scared the crap out of me, now I think we'll have to check Katie's collar every morning to make sure it doesn't happen again! Just glad I was there to see it happen and make sure they each didn't get hurt more. They're both fine now, Titan seems to be hiding in the corner, and Katie is lying next to me.


----------



## Melodie A

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

Wow... and ewww. Glad it worked out ok. That is very scary.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I *NEVER* have my dogs wearing collars in the house for that exact reason.

Went through the same thing with my two boys - Remi and Riggs - years ago. They were both wearing fur savers and Remi got his lower canines stuck in one link of Riggs' collar. Luckily I was able to calm them and free them.

Collars and leashes are hung by the back door. They only go on when we are going outside and if the dogs are going in the field to play they come off once they are inside the field.


----------



## chuckstar158

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I'm glad the pups are okay... This happens more than you think.









My pups don't wear their collars in the house for this reason and they have breakaway collars for day care...

Here's one type: (Not an endorsement but example's sake only) 

Breakaway Collars 

Something to consider.


----------



## Nikkoli110

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I think we may be going to the no collars in the house soon. Only thing I worry about is them slipping out the door. Its only happened once, and it was my niece who happened to let her out. I guess it'd be less of a worry to have them strangeled than have her slip out without one on. Awww I'm still freaked out from it. So glad I was there to help it.


----------



## elly1210

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

are the dogs microchipped? My 1 is but my other is not.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I lost my Jake that way. I'm glad you were there to save yours.
It's horrible. No collars in this house anymore.


----------



## Nikkoli110

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

No they aren't, we were thinking of having Titan microchipped when we take him in for neutering. I had asked my vet when we had Katie spayed, but she said not many people in RI were using it, and it wasn't standardized yet, so different companies were making different chips and readers, so I was a bit weary of paying money and having it not work. I'll have to look into it again.


----------



## trudy

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

I don't use collars in the house either an although I am very strict as to door behavior, I have an x-pen outside and if one did push out they are inside a pen which would stop them long enough for me to get there. The cost was worth it for my peace of mind and everyone just gets used to pulling it shut when they come in. Just an idea


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

thats scary


----------



## SuzyE

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

this is not a freak accident but a common occurance, this happened to my dogs when jazmin and paige were young and they never wore collars again unless walking.this has happened to at least three other families that I know cause dogs will commonly go for the neck/collar when playing.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

Nikki, I'm glad they're OK! That exact same thing happened with Otto and Morgan, he was about Titan's age and as I was running to break them up, I thought OMG, she's finally snapped and she's going to kill him.


----------



## 3dogcrew

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

We live and learn. Glad you were there !
Our golden was strangled by the neighbor's husky.This happened back in the 80's, as I said we live and learn. Our golden was out in the yard, neighbor's husky came along, they were playing, I look out the window and the husky was pulling Lexie.Lexie was limp. I yelled for my husband, who ran out, I watched him pull his jack knife out. I didn't know yet what the problem was. Lexie wore a rolled red leather collar.My husband had to cut the collar. The husky had gotten his jaw caught up in the collar, it twisted.He strangled her.She was gone.I'm yelling, crying screaming. Then I remembered... a few weeks back I read an article how a man got his dog breathing again by picking her up by the hind legs and swinging her around.I had read this article at the time to my husband, and we both chuckled at the thought of swinging your dog by its hind legs.My husband picked Lexie up and swung her around and her gaurdian angel was with her !! We couldn't believe it ! Off to the vet, she was fine, just scared.I went home to try to find the article and could never find it, I still had all my magazines from the month.
Anyways, after that experience no more collars on my guys while they are playing or left alone together..I do many things different with my guys now than I did 25 years ago.
If you crate a dog, the tags on the collar can get caught in the mesh.
When I first got my dish washer, Matey was a good one for licking the plates as I was loading(yes its gross...it was short lived). I came in from her walk , I was in a hurry, didn't remove her collar right away.Started to load the plates, turned my back for second, heard crash, boom bang ! Her tags got caught in the lower basket, she panicked, pulled the basket out, sent corelle wear dishes smashing and splintering all over the floor.
Yep, we live and learn.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

The Hooligans are never allowed to wear collars except when they're on lead. I've known people whose dogs have died from both choke collar and flat collar accidents.


----------



## Nikkoli110

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

Well thats settled, no more collars on in our house! I also called my dad who is bringing home his second doxie in a few weeks and told him. Scary. I'm so glad I was there to see it happen. Titan just got a bath to get a bit of the anal gland stink out of him. 

As for the door, we are planning on having our fence moved about 15 feet up, so it will enclose our side door, the one we use all the time. Company will use the front door. I've been planning on having my sister come over and working on door behaviour with me, looks like its going to be this weekend. Have to work on the "place" command next! Thanks for the tips everyone, and sorry to hear of everyone's losses with this issue







I'm glad it didn't come to that.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

These work very well.

http://www.breakawaycollar.com/


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*



> Originally Posted By: M&JThese work very well.
> 
> http://www.breakawaycollar.com/


I have these on my dogs and love them. I never had a collar accident, but a friend of mine lost a 6 month old GDS pup to one and at work I got a call to a dog sceaming and the dog was tangled in a choke chain, luckily he survived. I am very paranoid about collars.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

Nikki I am so glad to hear your dogs are okay!



> Originally Posted By: SuzyEthis is not a freak accident but a common occurance,


Suzy you are so right!!! Similar happened to my dogs, sashas mouth got stuck in penny's collar and almost strangled her. It was VERY scary and what if there hadn't been someone home.

Take the collars OFF ( or use the breakaways )!! I hope others read and learn from our mistakes!!

Poor Penny:


----------



## Brandon Coker

*Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*

When my dog (Not full GSD) was about a year old I used to keep a chain collar on him all the time. Until one day I came home from work and he was in his crate and his collar was hooked to the bottom of the crate. Naturally he was panicking trying to pull his head away from the bottom of the crate and at the same time choking himself. Thank God I came home when I did or he might have strangled himself. Freaked me out big-time and now he never wears a collar unless we are out. He doesn’t use a crate anymore either but it's just something to keep in mind.


----------



## HeidiW

*Bo and Bella got stuck*

It just a happened oh my, they are doing there typical mouthing and biting each others neck like always. Then all of a sudden one of them starts screaming, scared me so much. I could not tell which one at first. But it was Bo, He was attached to Bella's neck. I thouight at first she had bit into his jaw and she was stuck in it but thank goodness no. He had his top muzzel in her mouth and his bottom jaw under her jaw stuck on her collar. His teeth were hooked on it and he could not get off. Bella was so good she was staying still and he was screaming and pulling. I hurt my hand some how pulling open his jaw to free him off her collar. He ran and hid behind the couch. He was afraid, and won't come out till I got him a treat. He is fine but he is acting scared of me. I helped him!!! This is the first time I have had two GSD at one time and they sure rough house alot. Sometimes it is to much.


----------



## Annikas Mom

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Thank goodness you were there and able to free them from being stuck. My dogs never wear collars at home for just this reason, I have heard to many horror stories.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I am going to remove the collars, I never thought that would happen, but your right what if no one was home or my daughter alone with them. That is why I told my story incase someone else like me does not know.


----------



## Tbarrios333

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I'm so glad you were there to help them! Poor pups. I try to take Denali's collar off whenever possible.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

First I'm thankful you were around to help them. We've had similar threads before about the dangers of collars. The only time the Hooligans are allowed to wear one is when they're on a lead.


----------



## VectorSketcher

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

A friend of my just lost her husky pup from a collar incident like this, I am so glad your two are okay, mine only wear them when we are out walking other than that they are off. Glad to hear your guys are okay!


----------



## Renoman

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I have first hand knowledge of the dangers of 2 dogs rough housing with collars on. I had to call 911 to have them come cut collars off of Reno and Tessa. Tessa had grabbed Reno's collar and got herself twisted so the collar was around her bottom jaw and everytime she moved it tightened on Reno's neck. I wasn't able to untwist it because it was so tight and I couldn't hold her still and cut at the same time. This all happened in the span of about 30 seconds when I turned my back to change my shoes so I could take them out for a run. Luckily, I lived about 2 minutes from the fire station. 

Tessa's jaw was sore from the collar twisting on it and Reno's neck was sore but thankfully that was the worst of it. 

It was very very scary. Lesson learned.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I am so glad and lucky they are fine, considering the above stories. They had on the flat collars, so I am surprised he got stuck. He is such a scardy cat, you should of heard him crying. He was pulling really hard to poor Bella.

The only one who got hurt was me, and I don't how must have been my hurry to free them.

I have painful lump on my wrist, like swollen, I better go take an aspirin in case it is a blood clot.


----------



## meisha98

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Glad it wasn't worse and thanks for the reminder. Lainey and Booker wear collars and I forget this can happen. Booker has to wear a collar, it is one of his quirks. I distract them when they start grabbing each other neck-wise because I just don't like it.
Throwing a toy usually does it.


----------



## Zisso

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Until I finish repairs to my fence, mine have to wear their collars. Once the fence is dog proofed again, their collars will be off when at home too.


----------



## doggiedad

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

my dog never has his collar on at home. he never has his leash on when in the car. we went out for dinner the other night and we took our dog. it started to rain heavy so we had to leave him in the car. i took his collar off while we weren't with him. yes, i could see the car the entire time we were in the restrarunt.


----------



## big_dog7777

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

My best friend lost his female lab because his male GSD got his tooth caught in her collar when nobody was home. He strangled her and then had to carry her around for who knows how long until someone came home. I don't leave collars on in the house and I never leave two dogs together when nobody's home. Ever.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Otto got stuck in Morgan's collar last winter (before I loosened it so it comes right off if he grabs it) He was screaming and she was pinning him down trying to get his teeth off, I ran at them thinking 'Oh she's finally snapped and she's going to kill that puppy!'

He always tries to grab her collar, she and I both correct him but he still does it. 

I'd take her collar OFF but she'd follow me around with it until I put it back on. Rescues, what are you gonna do, it means a lot to her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Stark and Senna rough house ALL the time. For this reason, collars come off once they enter the house.

It makes me nervous to think of them getting caught somewhere.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

SO SO glad you were there and could help!!

Accidents like this happen so much more than people realize. It happened to my two- playing and Sasha got caught in Penny's collar. Someone was home and able to assist but Penny's eyes almost got squeezed out of her head! It was really scary!










So yes never leave the collars on, but if you insist that they wear one buy a breakaway collar- they break apart if hung up on something. And microchip- better than a collar anyways.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

OH MY gosh, your poor Penny, look at that scar! Is that permenant? How scarey.

I have had dogs my whole life and nothing ever happened with collars but I never had two big dogs at the same time like I do now.

They always are rough housing and grabbing each others necks.
They are right back at it today and now WITHOUT collars on. Looks better too with no collar. They both are micro chipped.


----------



## tnbsmommy

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Thank goodness everyone is ok! I showed this to Philip last night. He used to think I was crazy for insisting the dogs don't wear their collars in the house. I'd try to tell him if they were playing and got stuck and we weren't home... etc etc etc...Of course that was before we lost Magnum. He finally believes me now and won't fight me on it, or leave collars on Mya or any other we adopt in the future.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*



> Originally Posted By: Heidi W Is that permenant?


Her faced had to be shaved at the vet so they could clean the punctures made by Sasha's teeth. All the hair grew back and you could never tell now. The biggest concern that day was her eyes- they were huge and blood shot from her neck being squeezed.


----------



## HeidiW

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I am really glad she is better, my Dh was not aware of the danger either and I showed him my bruise on my hand from trying to free his teeth. Well I learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Chicagocanine

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Thanks for posting this, because it made me realize I need to be careful when Bianca plays with her friend Calvin... Today they were at the park and I think Bianca's tooth got stuck on Calvin's collar for a second when she went to play-bite him. Calvin also chews on and play-bites Bianca's neck a lot so he could possibly get caught as well.
Although, I'm not sure what I can do about that since Calvin is not my dog and we can't really let the dogs play collarless in the city park... I guess I can put Bianca's breakaway collar on and maybe ask Calvin's owner if she can put his harness on instead of his collar when they play.


----------



## Doggydog

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I've had dogs for 30 years and just had the first bizarre collar accident a couple nights ago. Coco sleeps near the window in my bedroom, her collar got caught on an iron plant stand that held a VERY large, VERY heavy plant in clay pot. I woke up to the crash. Plant down, pot broken into many pieces, and Coco still attached to the plant's stand was clanging all around the room tripping and slipping and in a total panic. Thank God I was home to assist. I removed the stand from her neck & luckily the enormous plant didn't harm her when it fell. 
My dogs have always worn collars and even after this incident, it didn't occur to me to remove the collar indoors! I never imagined such a weird accident could happen. I'm going to get breakaways. Thanks for this caution.


----------



## Cathygirl

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

My dogs used to wear collars too, until they got tangled up in them and they now I only put collars on them when I have them on a leash.
A couple years ago Tank and Max were playing in the yard with there flat collars on and all of a sudden I heard them screaming. Well, Max's paw actually had gotten stuck under tanks collar and his nail was cutting tanks tonque. I tried and tried to pry the collar loose and they were struggling with each other and tanks collar was getting tighter and tighter and I thought I was going to lose him right there. I ran to the house to get sissors out of my husbands tool box and screamed at him in the house to get outside. I ran back to the dogs with the sissors and just when I got to them it popped free. 
Both dogs were fine. Tank had a very small cut on his tongue and Max's front paw was sore but nothing broken. They smelled all around the area and were not sure what had just happened.
It was the scariest thing ever!!! I did buy break away collars after that but they broke away to easy, so now they wear nothing.

I too, had never thought about the fact they could get caught up in it. Since then, I have heard many horror stories of it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

If you MUST have your dogs wear collars (and you have multiple dogs) then get the plastic snap buckle kind:










99% of the time you can unlatch the buckle in cases like the above.

Anything with a buckle like this:










Where you have to get slack in order to unhook it - those are dangerous.


----------



## Cathygirl

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I had the plastic snap one like you show in the top picture. That would not budge and I pushed and pushed on the sides to release it. I am just very thankful if finally popped free.


----------



## Tbarrios333

I usually take Denali's collar off because she's clinks everywhere and because I know it's not very safe. The tags make an annoying sound and I call her Tinkerbell. 
I don't ALWAYS do it though, only when I remember. Mostly, because I've never had an issue with a dog collar my whole life and because we don't have two dogs.


Tonight I had a big scare...

Denali was being her normal goofball self and was sneaking around in the pantry where she's not allowed. We try to keep it closed but we forget that sometimes as well.
She stopped making noise so I go over to see what she's doing. I saw her snooping in there and told her to get out, she didn't listen and that's when I saw it.
One of her tags got stuck in between the metal racks and it wouldn't have budged because she kept pulling on it to get out. It was her rabies tag and it was attached to those extra strong county rings.
She was choking herself out.
I hate to think of what would've happened if I didn't realize what was going on.









Just another reminder of why collars are dangerous even if there aren't any other dogs in the house.


----------



## Stephanie17s

Good thing you were right there with her! I'm glad she was OK.

I've never taken Lexa's collar off in the house...I think I'll start after reading this


----------



## allieg

Glad you caught it in time.I have started taking the collar off my little Mutt when they are out in the pen because Athena has figured how to get it off her.I am afraid one day she may get it stuck on her jaw like the neighbor's dog did and choke her to death.We managed to get her 2 dogs apart but they were pretty badly beaten up.


----------



## Tbarrios333

> Originally Posted By: AllieGGlad you caught it in time.I have started taking the collar off my little Mutt when they are out in the pen because Athena has figured how to get it off her.I am afraid one day she may get it stuck on her jaw like the neighbor's dog did and choke her to death.We managed to get her 2 dogs apart but they were pretty badly beaten up.


That's so scary! 
I've read these kinda of stories before but since we don't have two dogs I's never bothered me too much to have her collar on at home.
But now I see those collars can get stuck in just about anything.


----------



## windwalker718

I am a paranoid freak about collars... especially choke collars... after one pup I sold was tied by her stupid owner IN A KENNEL by the live ring... she jumped a 6' fence... they came home from the movies to find her body hanging by the collar from the fence.........

Another friend had 3 dogs, all buddies, who were wrestling while she was @ work. One got the jaw caught in the other's collar... her jaw was broken and the other dog strangled... The 1st dog was attached to the dead body for hours by her broken jaw... 

Maybe rare occasions... but once is 3 times too many for my pack... so in the house or fenced yard they don't wear collars. In the car they do... or if we go hiking.


----------



## doggiedad

a friend of mine told me about a dog
having his collar stuck on the deck.
the flooring on the deck had a little space
between the boards. the dog laid down and the ring
on his collar went between the boards a turned just enough
so the dog couldn't get up. my friend and his friends saw it in time.

i saved a dog who got his collar caught on a picket fence. this dog
use to growl and bark at me all of the time. once i saved him
he never barked or growled at me again. i was able to pet him after i saved him.


----------



## weber1b

I used to be one who always left the collar on. Now that we have two, and they get a little frisky in the house once in awhile, we have started taking them off. I noticed them grabbing the collars when they were playing and that was the end of them wearing them in the house.


----------



## Debbieg

Wow, thanks for the warning. I have been leaving Benny's collar on but will not anymore.


----------



## Strana1

I also never have collars on my dogs (only when I am training or traveling). I had a friend lose his 6 month old GDS pup in a collar accident. He came home to let the pup out and he had gotten caught and choked to death.


----------



## xwildman138x

I had two instances when Baron got his collar caught. When he was young and I didn't know anybetter, now that I think about it, what a moron move. I put him in his crate with his pinch collar on. I went in to check on him and he got it caught behind the prongs. He just sat there and didn't struggle. When I walked in he had that look like "Hey dad something happened, I don't know but I think I'm in trouble" That was the last time he went in the crate with any collar. The other time I had just come back from a walk and I had his collar on him in the house. He started to walk up the steps in the house and decided he was too scared to walk all the way up so he circled around to run back down and caught his collar on the end of the banister. He ripped the side off the banister trim off and broke the prong collar in half. Sooo no more collar in the house.


----------



## andreddi

i too have started taking them off in the house. had a dog's tag get stuck in the floor grill for the A/C (scroll design). he used to like to lie on top of it when the ac was blowing. the tag turned just enough that he couldn't get it out. glad i was there to get him loose....


----------



## LukesMom

My dogs do not wear collars in the house, only in the car and on walks. Years ago my Mom's rottie got his collar caught when he laid down to close to a wrought iron, glass top table. When he went to get up he was hooked on the table. Luckily the glass slid off in one piece and didn't break but he panicked with the table frame attached to his collar. He swung his head around and put a big hole in the sheet rock with the table. We were able to get the table off with no harm done to him other than being scared.


----------



## onyx'girl

I was at a house where the owners beagle wore a chain choker. He hooked it on the knob of a free standing cabinet door, and panicked. Pulled hard and china started falling out crashing all over him and around him. Split second, what a mess. If she had not had that collar on him, nothing would have happened...thank God she was there to help him get free.
My dogs only wear collars when we leave the property ~ Kacie and Onyx did hook up when we first got Kacie. DH took them somewhere, didn't remove them when they came home and about 20 minutes later had to separate a jaw from a collar. I wasn't home at the time.


----------



## katieliz

the stories about collar accidents are never ending. and so many people don't know the dangers. it's so good that a forum like this gets the info out! none of our kidz ever wear collars unless they're going somewhere, we have double fenced yards and they're never out without supervision, so they don't need them for the id unless we're going somewhere.


----------



## Tbarrios333

So many stories! I think there should be a sticky somewhere about the dangers of leaving collars on somewhere in the forum. Too many people don't realize it until it's too late. Myself included!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If someone can find all the collar threads and post them here, I'll merge them into one...sticky it in General Info, b/c I've been thinking it would be helpful.


----------



## SuzyE

very very common. Happened to us and dogs never wore collars again.


----------



## Deux

We had that with our 2. The 6 month old got caught up in the 2 month old collar and could not release because the small one flipped and locked it on her jaw. 

Oh and by the way, it was a breakaway collar that did not open up. No collar is safe.


----------



## PipiK

My old girls always wore collars, and there was never any trouble except for a few times when one of their tags became caught in the floor heating register grates. Luckily the grates pop out, so the only really bad thing that happened was that they got a bit of a scare.

When we got out two new girls, it just never occurred to me what worse things could happen. Granted, they do play with each other roughly sometimes, and they did love to grab each other's collars while doing so. Well...I'm so glad we took them to obedience school, because the trainer handed out lots of literature and one of the papers had to do with what awful things could happen if two dogs are playing and one gets a collar twisted around its lower jaw.

That very day we removed their collars and they haven't been on since, except for when we take them out in public, because their ID tags are on them. As soon as we get home, the collars come right back off again.

And for walking on a leash, we use a Martingale collar.

At first it was strange having dogs without collars (and not hearing the familiar tinkling sound, which I love) but we've gotten used to it.


----------



## PipiK

> Originally Posted By: CKWe had that with our 2. The 6 month old got caught up in the 2 month old collar and could not release because the small one flipped and locked it on her jaw.
> 
> Oh and by the way, it was a breakaway collar that did not open up. No collar is safe.



Thank you so much for sharing this!

I had been thinking of maybe getting a couple of those breakaway collars, but now I won't.


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANIf someone can find all the collar threads and post them here


This one was the most recent and includes our story with Penny's picture,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1155217&page=4#Post1155217

Glad Denali was okay!


----------



## natalie559

Another one,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=949309#Post948279


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody has been wearing his ID collar for 6 years and has never had an incident with it on. Isa is 4 years and has never had an incident. Though I might rethink this for when we're in the house. 
I do want them to wear them in the crate when I leave though because they could get out or something could happen and they escape so I want them to have identification on.


----------



## debbiebrown

i am always telling my husband to make sure he takes Neka's prong collar off when they get done walking. i always forsee things that could happen, and i am always careful to take collars off. i have had thoughts of him forgetting to take it off and her getting it caught on something. things do and can happen. scarey!

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## DSudd

Crates are just as dangerous. Rocky got his collar caught between the bars on his crate (he has a lifestages). Dh was working with him on crate training at the time. Rocky does not wear his collar unless he is getting out of the car when are going somewhere or if we are walking. He knows if the collar comes out it is something special so he comes running.

As a puppy (11 weeks or so) before his crate, he managed to climb the baby gate, and get his tag stuck in the the vent. I came home from work and found the vent attached to his collar. Needless to say, he doesnt wear a collar unless absolutely necessary


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Merging some threads here.


----------



## MtoCIH

after reading this I just took all the collars off my dogs. I am headed out for the evening and it hit me, why must they have them on in their crates? (I am online waiting hubby to pull up so we leave lol) So off they go for the night....It took me back to a scary story.

We had pinch collars for a while, for training purposes. We no longer use them, they do just fine on their choke collars, but I could not get the pinch collars off and hubby was at work. Both dogs got hooked to eachother. I kept them calm, but they did get scratched up some. The kids and my mil, who lived with us at the time all freaked, which made keeping them calm harder. Dh came in and disconnected them...and we have not used those collars except in trying to desensitize Nash to cats (never has worked...btw)


----------



## Ucdcrush

Is there something other than a collar that someone could attach an ID tag to on the dog? Seems like anything else would be chewed off by the dog..

I usually leave the flat, belt-style (not snap style) collars on my dogs while I'm gone, since their ID tags are attached. I think it would be highly unlikely that they would get out, but I have left their collars on "just in case". My puppy Tuki loves to grab Riku by the collar when they are outside and Riku is chasing a ball (then Tuki chases him and grabs his collar) but I've never seen her go after his collar any other time then when we play fetch. :|

Does this have to do with how tight the collars are? The "two finger" rule results in a pretty tight collar, not sure how another dog's jaw could get under that..


----------



## onyx'girl

tattoo or microchip is the only option other than tag for ID. Tat's are hard to trace sometimes.


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: Ucdcrush...
> Does this have to do with how tight the collars are? The "two finger" rule results in a pretty tight collar, not sure how another dog's jaw could get under that..


My sister has always kept her dog's collars snug. She's always used the "2 finger rule" - and it still happened to two of her girls. So yes, it can happen even when using the "2 finger rule"! FWIW she and my BIL were able to get the girls apart without either one sustaining any serious injuries.


----------



## djmcmullan

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

No collars in the house...does not serve any purpose in house, but can be very dangerous as menioned in earlier examples.


----------



## wliu003

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Sorry to hear about that, thanks for sharing though, no more collars at home for us too.


----------



## Grampac

I have always made it a rule to not have a collar on any of my dogs when they are in the house or in the back yard. 
Te only time Keerah wore a collar was on walks or during training,
That was my policy


----------



## dit

I worked with a man whose dog was counter surfing while his stay at home wife was out shopping. They had towel hooks in their kitchen. He got a call at work from his hysterical wife. I won't state the details, you can infer, but had his collar not been on, he would still be alive. 

When I boarded my dog, I always wondered why they took her collar off. This incident made it very clear.

Sometimes I forget to take my pup's collar off and wake up in the night, gasp and run downstairs to take it off her (in her crate).


----------



## TxRider

Wow, I have never had a dog collar accident. Scary stuff reading here.

I think I'll start taking them off myself, no reason to to have them on as the dogs are well trained not to bolt out the door or anything and I have to get their leash to go out with them anyway.

Might even take em off at the dog park as well, easy enough as they are quick release flat collars.


----------



## lsoilm1936

Crap. It seems like a no win situation. I didn't keep collars on my dogs until recently when one of our foster dogs (not mine) got freaked during a storm outside on her potty trip and got out of the yard and still hasn't been found. I immediately put all the collars back on everyone. Then one night while watching TV, Nixie is rolling around on the carpet in front of me, and I notice something on the floor - it's her tags. The loop that the tags were on got caught in the carpet thread and luckily just broke the clasp. I thought - well, I'll just leave hers off, but leave the others on. Now I guess I'm going to have to rethink this again...


----------



## onyx'girl

If your dogs are chipped, it should be no problem ID'ing them if they get loose w/out a collar. 
Next time I take dogs to the vet, I am going to have the chips scanned to be sure they are still in the right location, haven't migrated.


----------



## lsoilm1936

Unfortunately chips are just not enough. Joe Blow down the road who finds a dog 'MIGHT' call if there are tags with contact info on it, but will not take the time to take the dog to the vet to get scanned. All of my dogs are chipped, but that doesn't give me a sense of security if they are lost without their collars/tags.


----------



## onyx'girl

When we are off property, my dogs always wear their collars w/ tags.
My issue would be that my dogs would be very difficult to catch, with or without a collar, they would not act kindly to someone approaching them( w/the exception of Karlo) The tags wouldn't matter, no security in them wearing them. 

It is one of my nightmares that I hope never comes true if they ever wandered. I keep a vigilant eye on them.


----------



## natalie559

A breakaway collar is a good solution for those that want collars on but want them on safely

http://www.breakawaycollar.com/


----------



## Raziel

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Stupid as it sounds....I NEVER have a collar on Kilo.
Unless we are walking or in the summer with customers around (so they know hes not just some random dog running around)
There is alot of stuff around my yard he could get caught on.


----------



## lsoilm1936

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Ironic - I just received an email about microchips. While they are absolutely a great thing, just know that there are flaws.

http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=13737


----------



## selzer

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Chips should not make you feel safe. Not all shelters HAVE a scanner. Some do not bother to scan. Certain chips work with certain scanners. If your dog shows up at a vet clinic accompanied by a human, they WILL NOT scan the dog unless asked to do so, or if they have a flyer on a missing dog that looks like yours. If they are asked to scan the dog by the person, they are not going to bother to send the number in anywhere or look if it is missing. They will just read it off to the person.

Also, dogs running loose with a collar on have half a chance that someone will try to capture or call the warden. Dogs with no collar may be shot as strays. (I live in the country, farmers have a right to protect their livestock, and hunters will practice the three s's if they see a dog chasing deer. It is just how it is.)

Evenso, mine are chipped. 

I do not wear collars at home. I am not a fan of breakaway collars. When I take them out, we use a leather collar with their tags. When they are home, they run naked.


----------



## TxRider

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I have decided mine are not wearing collars at home now.

My two have run of the house when I'm at work, I only really worry about something happening when I'm not there.

And it's so much better to scratch the ears and rub their necks without a collar on.

But they will wear them when we got out anywhere.


----------



## Wayofthewolf

I have two GSDs and a Pomeranian. My husband will NOT tolerate me taking off collars! He gets so bent with me when I take them off- I esp always heard of dogs choking in crates. So I would leave them on except when the dogs were crated. (If they're out, I'm right there anyway). My GSDs do play but I've never seen either of them grab a collar. How can I convince him I'm not crazy?


----------



## SuzyE

I AM getting Travis microchipped. No way will my dogs wear collars.One scare was enough for me.


----------



## natalie559

> Originally Posted By: Wayofthewolf How can I convince him I'm not crazy?


Show him this thread and let him read all of our stories. Show him my Penny's picture of her face bitten up and her eyes so swollen. Tell him there was someone home in my story and that even then it happened that fast. Ask him what would have happened if no one was home? I hope that that is enough b/c you don't want to have to personally experience it, it was very scary!


----------



## AK GSD

Back in September we had our first (and hopefully last) collar incident. With 2 dogs always playing, we usually never use them in the house or fenced yard. But at the time, Scout had a paw injury so we were trying to limit her activity level while it healed. I had put a flat collar on her with a leash to take her out in the fenced yard for a potty break. Boss came with us and as we were walking back to go into the house he started trying to play with her and in a split second got his jaw caught on her collar. I was right there with her on leash and it did not prevent it from happening. I was trying to unsnap the collar but was having a hard time since they were both freaking out. Luckily they somehow became uncaught on their own because by myself I do not know if I would have been strong enough to get the collar undone before serious damage was done. 

I am now hesitant about a collar. Many times we use a harness on Boss and I wonder if it may be a little safer. While a jaw could still get caught on a harness at least it is not around one of the potentially entangled dogs throat and the harness we use has several points it snaps at, so maybe it would be easier to unsnap in an emergency situation


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Was it a metal buckle collar or a plastic snap type?

Usually, with the plastic snap-together type you can get the snap open easily.

With the metal type you need slack in order to get them undone and that's impossible in that situation.


----------



## AK GSD

> Quote: Was it a metal buckle collar or a plastic snap type?


Plastic snap type but still nearly impossible for just me by myself to get undone with the two of them flipping around making the collar tighter. Also, I knew they were caught on each other but with all their long coat hair around the neck I was unsure at first who was caught on who. All very scary!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I've had collar incidents too and it is very scary. One time I STUPIDLY forgot and left the prong collar on my husky and crated her when I went out to run an errand. I came home hours later and she had somehow gotten her jaw underneath it. The collar was gagging her and there was blood everywhere from the prongs digging into her gums. I can't believe I didn't lose my dog that day. The collar wasn't loose either so I don't understand how she did that. I don't know what I was thinking as that was the only time I have ever left a training collar on my dog. 


Another time my husky and my mom's dog were wrestling on the porch and my dog somehow got her collar caught and twisted around the leg of a table and started freaking out.

Things like this can happen in the blink of an eye.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for keeping me from having a bad situation. Right after I read this thread I removed our girls collars. I never gave any thought to potential danger of a flat collar indoors. From now on it's collars while on lead only.


----------



## Chowgal

I've always kept collars on my dogs until resently. I've never had any issues with them(most have been rolled leather collars). My aunt told me about her scare with her Rodesian Ridgebacks collars(nylon flat collars). One of them had gotten his jaw stuck in the others collars and almost strangled him to death. Now, although mine have never messed with eachother's collars, I keep their collars off unless we're out. They wear their harnesses more often than anything though. I just worry about one of them bolting because they tend to do that when given the chance.


----------



## SuzyE

stick this one-THIS IS NOT NOT NOT A FREAK ACCIDENT!


----------



## StGeorgeK9

I never left collars on my dogs, after an incident when I was a kid and my friends beautiful 2 yo Arab. To this day I still cringe when I see a horse with a halter on out in a field. 

My friend and I were almost killed one day trying to save her 2 yo colt after he slipped in the paddock and got his halter stuck in the fence. My friend threw a jacket over his head to try and calm him while I crawled between his leggs to free his head. He was lying in the mud just thrashing. We were lucky, but after that neither my dogs OR my horses were left with collars or halters without supervision, and neither were hers. We were able to save "Baby" (16.2 hands, hehehe) but if we hadnt been there, he probably would have died.


----------



## Waldershrek

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I have never had this occur with any of my dogs and have never had anybody I know of have this problem either. Is this common?


----------



## KG K9

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Good post...I am going to take Deebos collar off as soon as I get home. SCARY!


----------



## SusiQ

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I also had a similar scare over Christmas - my two were playing in the snow and my female tried to flip my male by grabbing his collar. Raven's tooth got stuck in the collar and she was screeching, Diablo was howling - she did end up with a chipped tooth, but it could have been much worse. Now all collars are off when outside or alone.


----------



## GunnersMom

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

Collars really scare me. We used to leave them on our dogs at all times and never thought anything of it. Then I discovered internet forums, started reading about what CAN happen and we realized how lucky we'd been. That was the end of that!

Gunner never wears a collar in the house or in the yard -- only when we're going out and about. Riley gets bitey around Gunner's neck area when they're playing, so even if I'm right here watching them, I'm too afraid that he could get a tooth caught and one of them would get hurt before I could separate them.

I will leave Riley's collar on (flat nylon snap-close kind) IF I'm in the house. Gunner isn't bitey when they play, so I don't worry about him hooking a tooth. And if I go outside, even for a few minutes, and the boys are left in the house, the collar comes off.


----------



## valreegrl

*Re: Bo and Bella got stuck*

I have read this thread before, however, last night I was personally reminded.....

Timber is 7 months old. He is currently wearing his collar and leash in the house and is usually tethered to me so I can correct/reward immediately. 

Last night, I dropped the leash so that I could move more freely in the kitchen, and he was laying nicely at my feet at the time. I watched him move over to his toy and try to scratch it out from under the butcher block. However, his foot got stuck (somehow!) in his collar and he began to panic. 
Of course, within in seconds, I was there and helping but in that instance I thought......what if he was home alone? 

We never leave collars on when we are not there, but this taught me to make a final sweep to make sure before I leave the house!


----------



## Daydreamer

On Christmas Eve as we drove up our drive way i saw my mini blinds swinging wildly. I thouht one of my dogs was probably trying to pull it open to see out, only to discover as we came up the steps my little Jack Russel's panicked face in the window. She had somehow managed to get her collar hung on the bottom slat of the blinds. I rushed in and grabbed her but couldn't free her - she was really gasping and struggling. Her collar was soo tight no way was it coming off! Thankfully my husband carries a pocket knife and was able to cut her collar off and she wasn't hurt. There is no way she could have freed herself and would not have lasted much longer. She is 12 and never had a problem with collar before. This was too scary!


----------



## RunShepherdRun

No need for a collar indoors – train your dog to wait inside until given permission to go out. One of the first things to teach a new dog, it's so vital, and not difficult at all  More challenging to teach that to the kitties, though. 
My dogs wear well fitted buckle rolled leather collars, easiest on double coats, and only outside our property. Once they are fully trained, the purpose of a collar is solely a way of wearing tags. 
Microchip scanners work across chip brands in the US now, I checked with several ACOs, shelters, and vets last year. My dogs and cats are all microchipped, in case of an accident and shock, they only way they could get lost.


----------



## jnt617

I had honestly never heard first hand of all the horror stories with dogs and collars, but growing up we always had cats. And of course, the big thing with cats are breakaway collars because they're always getting into tight spaces and what not.

When my husband and I got our first GSD, we joked about how cat-like he was. Curling up into a little ball, figure-eight-ing around our legs, and yep, getting his little (he was severely underweight as a rescue) body into tiny spaces. So, my cat experience instincts kicked in and we started using his collar only to walk him. 

Now with two 100+ lb GSDs in the house, it's almost constantly like a cage match for the championship in our living room. :bump: 
Raina (our female) especially is a neck biter, and after joining the site and reading the awful circumstances the OP and so many others here have had to go through, I thank my stars profusely that we keep their collars off.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin

I wasn't taking Emma's collar off in the house because I kept losing it, but I had a scare the other day so now I'm going to.

Emma loves to sleep on air conditioning vents:









And she got her collar stuck in one the other day, no idea how, but she flipped out and eventually managed to free herself before I got there, but not before scaring herself (and me!) silly and destroying one of the sections of the air duct. Thank God it was just an air duct and not her neck :S

Needless to say, she's collarless now and will be henceforth, inside.


----------



## Kroush

I check Loki's collar every time I brush him. (Which is daily) so I don't think I'd have the issue of it getting loose enoug hto slip his jaw isnto. Though I do have to watch when he's wearing a harness because he will slip his jaw into that.


----------



## Kroush

These have a seat belt button release, which is really easy to get on and off in a pinch if needed. They also have very cool artwork.

Buckle-Down - Wholesale belt buckles, web belts, seatbelt belts, dog collars and leashes.


----------



## AvaLaRue

Wow..Kroush, those have a neat look to them!!!


----------



## DangerousBeauty

wow. I never thought about not leaving the collar on for safety reasons. I usually take Baron's off because I hate the collar mark they get. Also because I can't imagine having something so close to my throat all day long even though I keep his at a length that I just slip it over his head.


----------



## Abbysmom

How scary, so glad you were there.


----------



## blackviolet

onyx'girl said:


> If your dogs are chipped, it should be no problem ID'ing them if they get loose w/out a collar.
> Next time I take dogs to the vet, I am going to have the chips scanned to be sure they are still in the right location, haven't migrated.





lsoilm1936 said:


> Unfortunately chips are just not enough. Joe Blow down the road who finds a dog 'MIGHT' call if there are tags with contact info on it, but will not take the time to take the dog to the vet to get scanned. All of my dogs are chipped, but that doesn't give me a sense of security if they are lost without their collars/tags.


Exactly. Or they might stop to pick up a loose dog with tags, but not a stray.



selzer said:


> Chips should not make you feel safe. Not all shelters HAVE a scanner. Some do not bother to scan. Certain chips work with certain scanners. If your dog shows up at a vet clinic accompanied by a human, they WILL NOT scan the dog unless asked to do so, or if they have a flyer on a missing dog that looks like yours. If they are asked to scan the dog by the person, they are not going to bother to send the number in anywhere or look if it is missing. They will just read it off to the person.
> 
> Also, dogs running loose with a collar on have half a chance that someone will try to capture or call the warden. Dogs with no collar may be shot as strays..


 
I've also heard too many horror stories about the shelter not even bothering to scan their chips. I'm scared to have their collars off, and scared to have them on. 

I've never known anyone who has ever had collar issues like this. It's funny that I was just directed to this thread, because a few days ago, I went to check on my mom's dogs and cats while she was out of town for a day or two. She had them separated, but her old (little) dog had gotten her foot caught in her collar, and wedged it all the way up to her armpit. Her collar had been properly tightened, so I have no idea how she managed that. I'm surprised she hadn't choked herself out. Her head was stuck to the side, and her foot was stuck up and forward, and she still managed to run away from us when we tried to help her. It was soooo tight that even though it was a squeeze-release collar, it was hard to get off, esp since she was trying to bite us, and it was hard to find the release through her fur. Poor old baby.


----------



## DogTuff

I had a similar experience with my two dogs. They love to play fight, and somehow one of their mouths got stuck in the others collar. Trying to get free they twisted it even more. The buckle would not unlatch! One was being suffocated; the other was bleeding from his mouth. 

I'm sure it all happened over a few seconds, but it seemed like forever. I ended up have to pick one of the dogs up in the air and twist him to loosen the collar. I'll never forget the dogs yelping in pain as i was trying to get them undone.

The collars immediately went into the trash and i ordered break-away collars that evening. The dogs are also micro-chipped.

I've read several comments about the down side of the chips. I live in Georgia and I've never had a problem here. All of the animal control officers carry readers that scan all three brands. The local vets also have them. When ever i pick up a stray, i just bring them to the closest vet and have them scanned for a micro chip. I also have the vet scan my dogs when they are in for their yearly checkup. 

It's better to be safe than sorry. Microchips cost about $25, that's worth it for the chance to get your dog back.


http://www.dogtuff.com


----------



## billsfan820

I had that happen with my BC and Sheltie recently. Thank god I was there. So Scary.


----------



## DogTuff

billsfan820 said:


> I had that happen with my BC and Sheltie recently. Thank god I was there. So Scary.


Do a search for the break-away collars. They are made by keepsafe. They are worth every penny.


----------



## Sashmom

wow, I jst had a collar incident last week! I heard a bang noise in the house and went looking. Theres Neek in the bathroom (hes nosey) and the cabinets have kind of big knobs. He had managed to somehow get his collar wrapped around the knob. He looked so scared, Im so glad I was home! When I leave now or hes alone I am DEFINATELY taking his collar off.


----------



## CaseysGSD

So glad they are ok! Very scary! Maybe he won't do that anymore now that he scared him so bad!!


----------



## dane

Kroush said:


> These have a seat belt button release, which is really easy to get on and off in a pinch if needed. They also have very cool artwork.
> 
> Buckle-Down - Wholesale belt buckles, web belts, seatbelt belts, dog collars and leashes.


Vader sports that collar..we love it!


----------



## JanaeUlva

lsoilm1936 said:


> Unfortunately chips are just not enough. Joe Blow down the road who finds a dog 'MIGHT' call if there are tags with contact info on it, but will not take the time to take the dog to the vet to get scanned. All of my dogs are chipped, but that doesn't give me a sense of security if they are lost without their collars/tags.


That is my biggest worry - Minka getting loose by mistake and having no collar and ID on her. Many folks think a a dog without a collar is a stray. And if there is a number to call they might. However, I have a flat nylon collar with the plastic release and her name and my phone number sewn into the collar in big obvious stitching, it's called a "personalized" collar. What I like is there are no tags to catch on to things or too fall off.

This thread does worry me with any collar now. I guess I need to weigh the odds. My two don't tousle much and when outside they are in separate pens. I always kept the collar loose thinking she could slip out of the collar if it got hooked up, but now I see a looser collar could result in body parts getting hung up. Geez. 

Well anyhow, hoping folks who want ID on their dog the nylon personalized collars are nice, at least no tags are dangling.


----------



## Wolfgeist

After reading this, I am going to keep collars off in the house. Thank you guys for the advice.


----------



## GSDkid

Wow. That's so scary! Thank you for the pointer's so I won't have to go through that scenario as well. I'm glad your dogs are fine and very fortunate that you were close by.


----------



## MissCherry

DogTuff said:


> I had a similar experience with my two dogs. They love to play fight, and somehow one of their mouths got stuck in the others collar. Trying to get free they twisted it even more. The buckle would not unlatch! One was being suffocated; the other was bleeding from his mouth.


Oh that is a scary experience! I did not ever thought that something like that could happen.


----------



## Winni

Thanks so much for the warning! Even though I've had dogs for years, it never occured to me that something like this could happen.

Needless to say, the very second we walk in the door Firoz and Misha's collars now come off immediately. Thank goodness for the chance to learn about this without something scary happening to my babies.


----------



## Zisso

A few years ago when I only had one dog, I always kept her collar on. After she passed and I brought Zisso then Nadia home, I stopped keeping collars on unless we are going somewhere. I stopped because I had found this forum and had read a few horror stories about all that can happen and I am determined to keep them as safe as I can.


----------



## Dlilly

My dogs always have their collars on. It seems like every time we take them off, they get out of the fenced in yard.... 

My first dog got out of the house, and I never saw her again. She was micro-chipped, but I took her collar off because I gave her a bath. I forgot to put it back on.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I leave my girls Kong breakaway collar on during the day while home, but all collars and harnesses come off while she is crated. She is never outside unattended, but we do keep her breakaway collar and harness on her while she is outdoors.


----------



## Shaina

I work at a dog daycare, and for the first few months we were open we'd allow collars on during play. This was until jaws were getting caught, bringing on the screaming, and the screaming causing the kill instinct in the other dogs resulting in large dog fights. No more collars these days! The owners get pretty confused "HOW ON EARTH WILL YOU KNOW WHO MY DOG IS WITHOUT HER COLLAR???" but it is for safety and works well.


----------



## bfueglein

Ya I noticed my shepherd would get frustrated when dogs would nip and get stuck on his collar and he would get angry. The other dog would of course get angry to because his jaw is being yanked around by a 80 pound dog. That would make me mad thats for sure haha.


----------



## B&PJilek

Wow, so glad I found this on here! Our male GSD, Sprocket, is 3 years and we decided he needed a friend so we now have a female GSD, Bailey, who is 10 months. I have never heard about this before and they play constantly, so I can see how this could occur. They wear their collars at all times and we dont crate either of them. Just took their collars off!


----------



## Krymedogg

Same thing happened to my Cinco and Nikita last week. Cinco's jaw slid into and was stuck in Nikita's collar basically choking her out. She panicked and tossed Cinco to the ground. Luckily I was there and calmed each down and was able to take Nikita's collar off to relieve the pressure. But too late as Cinco had panicked and let out his anal gland holdings. Yummy. No more collars at home.

Krymedogg in Keizer, OR


----------



## arycrest

I see something a lot in the picture section that frightens me, yet it's one of those situations that you can end up wrong either way. Anyone who allows their dogs to run and play off lead is smart to have them wear a collar with ID. But on the other hand it can also be very dangerous. 

When I was living up in MD, I took the Hooligans swimming in the Pax river or the Bay every weekend when weather permitted. One day Tex was halfway across the river when he suddenly started struggling, his nylon collar was caught on what I think must have been a submerged log. I can't swim but was about to go in anyway to try to save him when he finally slipped his collar and swam to shore.

After that close miss, I always took their collars off when we got down to the river and put them back on when we were ready to leave. It really scared the stuffing out of me.

When we moved to FL I stopped taking them swimming because I'm paranoid about gators. 

They're never allowed to wear collars except when on lead.


----------



## Catu

A friend had his rott always with a fur saver. One day the dog got his head through the wire fence to bark dogs outside and the live ring got stuck in a loosed wire. When we arrived home the dog has given up fighting and waited patiently, there were no signs of too much struggle either, luckily, or the dog would have killed himself. Still it was quite the battle of 4 person and all sort of things, even with the owner present, to release him without get bitten.


----------



## onyx'girl

I see people with fursavers on their dogs all the time...they are just as dangerous as a choke collar. Al's dog Hex had a fursaver on when he was taken....


----------



## Tito'sDad

I couldnt agree more..


----------



## Konotashi

I will always keep a collar on any of my dogs. I know there may be risks to it, but I personally feel the risks of my dogs not wearing a collar is far greater. Too many stories of dogs getting lost without a collar on, vs. dogs getting mouths stuck in collars or getting stuck to a fence.


----------



## Zojira

Late to the party, I know, but I also don't use collars in the house and yard. My first mastiff thought it was great fun to chew the collars off of my pit, and while his teeth never got caught in the collars, it just isn't worth the risk to me. That and the fact that my little pit has insanely sensitive skin and breaks out from any collar, no matter the material. So no, no collars here.

Funny, because I used to be fanatical about it. But now, everyone is trained to stay back from the door unless given permission out, and if we go out for a car ride or a romp off the property, the collars go on as a precaution. The only exception is the one dog who thinks cats might be a fun snack; she wears a collar 24/7 just so I can grab her by more than the scruff if one of my cats ever runs out of "their" room and she decides to help herself to "fast food."

Then again, everyone is microchipped so I feel a bit better about not keeping a collar on everyone. If you're not going to keep a collar and tag on your dog, I think a chip is absolutely necessary (heck, I've always used it as a back up even for the dogs I had who DID wear collars 24/7). You just never know when something might happen and your dog might find itself without you or a tag to get him home.


----------



## Shepherdgirl41

Oh my thats awful om glad the pups are doing ok though.


----------



## Zeeva

This is scary. I dunno if anyone mentioned this but I use snapping collars (and a harness for walks)...


----------



## LadyHawk

It is scary- If your vet does not microchip, let me know - the vet I work for does.... in North Smithfield


----------



## Avmo

My sister's 7 month old boxer was killed after her 8 month old german shepherd got his tooth stuck in the boxer's collar while wrestling. They were outside in a fenced in area while my sister ran to Wal-Mart real quick to pick up dinner. Her boyfriend and a few family members were still at the house though. She came back to find his collar had twisted around so many times, choking him.


----------



## jakes mom

Hello Avmo

That's tragic - I'm so sorry. 

I must admit until I joined this forum, I'd have never thought of it. 
____________
Sue


----------



## shepherdmom

Konotashi said:


> I will always keep a collar on any of my dogs. I know there may be risks to it, but I personally feel the risks of my dogs not wearing a collar is far greater. Too many stories of dogs getting lost without a collar on, vs. dogs getting mouths stuck in collars or getting stuck to a fence.


I've use the rolled leather collars 24-7. for 25 years. They do well and I have the security of knowing if they ever get out by accident they have their tags on. I don't keep them tight (unless on leash) and they can back out of them if they get stuck on something.


----------



## Famas

Hi Guys,
My Dogs never wear anything inside for the same reason.
But generaly they only wear Harnesses due to the fact i have seen Dogs who strangled them self on bushes and other places where they got caught on something high where they jumped from.
So except the Breakaways i would advertise the use of an harness.
BTW they are supposed to be better for the Dog even more so for Pups.
But thats only my opinion.
Ohh ... but there is an exception to every rule 
In the Dark they wear reflective or luminous collars.
Greetz Jean

P.S. Plz dont blame me for mistakes as iam not speaking English nativly. :help:
Thanks
(But still gratefull if u want to correct me ! )


----------



## kiya

shepherdmom said:


> I've use the rolled leather collars 24-7. for 25 years. They do well and I have the security of knowing if they ever get out by accident they have their tags on. I don't keep them tight (unless on leash) and they can back out of them if they get stuck on something.


I also use rolled leather and my collars are loose. The same always applied for horses with leaving halters on, if you have to leave it on use leather, it will break in a struggle.


----------



## jprice103

shepherdmom said:


> I've use the rolled leather collars 24-7. for 25 years. They do well and I have the security of knowing if they ever get out by accident they have their tags on. I don't keep them tight (unless on leash) and they can back out of them if they get stuck on something.


Ditto. I have a rolled leather collar on Cheyenne that is very loose. If it got caught on something, she could easily slip out of it. And yes, it has happened a few times. For Panzer, I have a break-away collar until he is older, then I'll move to a rolled leather collar for him also. 

Regardless, when they are crated, they come off.


----------



## aragorn

My GSD puppy and my 2 year old Boston Terrier always have wrestle time in the morning. I had read this post a couple of weeks ago and totally forgot the no collars in the house rule. They quickly became tangled in their collars as I was reading this morning. I couldn't even find the collar on my GSD to even attempt to take it off. My daughter had her fingers in the BTs mouth and was holding him tightly to prevent him from twisting further. My other daughter had my puppy in her arms as tightly as she could. I tried and tried to get it untangled, but ran for my knife when I saw that it was getting worse. I ran back, and it was horrible! I couldn't find ANY collar on either dog! So the knife was set aside. My oldest stuck more fingers in the BTs mouth and all of a sudden, they were free. My girls are my heroes and I will never again allow collars on indoors again. After all this, crying and hugging of each other and the dogs, my sweet-heart dogs started licking each other and cuddled on my bed. They have never done that before. I think they knew how lucky they were.


----------



## Gharrissc

I'm glad your dogs are ok.I usually *TRY *to take off collars when the dogs are inside,but always worry about something freakish happening and the dogs getting lost,and then I wouldn't have any identification on them. I really don't know why I worry about that though because even when the door is open,they never go outside unless I tell them it's ok. And if the gate to the fence is open, they just come around to one of the doors to be let inside. So I am probably worrying for nothing.


----------



## aswencak

Very scary but glad that the pups are OK. My dogs always go naked in the house .


----------



## bocron

I have breakaway collars on mine when they are wearing collars (they are made for dog daycares). I also keep a pair of special scissors hanging in my mud room for emergencies. Luckily I've never had to use them.


----------



## Speedy2662

I don't understand, what happened to it's anal glands? o_o


----------



## DollBaby

I'm not comfortable at all with my dog not having her collar on at home, but it's not allowed for all of the reasons mentioned prior. I use a rolled leather collar. It scares me to death worrying about her getting out without her tags. She is microchipped but honestly who checks with no ID?


----------



## Detective Wolf

DollBaby said:


> I'm not comfortable at all with my dog not having her collar on at home, but it's not allowed for all of the reasons mentioned prior. I use a rolled leather collar. It scares me to death worrying about her getting out without her tags. She is microchipped but honestly who checks with no ID?


Glad someone mentioned the microchip thing!
I really hate that most people don't check pets for identification unless they have a collar and tags. That's the reason why I put tags on my dog.


----------



## Magwart

I have used Chinook Keep-Safe Break-Away Collars for about 10 years -- and I love them. You can clip a leash (or quickly grab) onto the double d-ring, and it's no longer "break away," but for just being inside the house, they come off easily during play.

I've found them in the yard and around the house many, many times after wrestling games. They definitely do what they are supposed to do. I'm a very, very happy customer:

http://www.breakawaycollar.com/products.cfm


----------



## Al Pozzolini

Our collars are pretty awesome...Check out M1-K9.com


----------



## kelseycub

This happened to my girls once too, scared the crap out of me. Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## kelseycub

Al Pozzolini said:


> Our collars are pretty awesome...Check out M1-K9.com


I will be ordering one of these for my girl.


----------



## arelle

Do you all rely on the dogs microchips if they get out without a collar?

I worry because I have four dogs and my latest addition likes to grab collars and drag the other dogs when he plays. I may need to find an alternative, but I'm terrified that in gun toting Texas if my dogs got out and weren't wearing tags... It wouldn't end well. Especially being large, dark, GSDs. :help:

Thoughts?


----------



## Magwart

arelle said:


> Do you all rely on the dogs microchips if they get out without a collar?
> 
> I worry because I have four dogs and my latest addition likes to grab collars and drag the other dogs when he plays. I may need to find an alternative, but I'm terrified that in gun toting Texas if my dogs got out and weren't wearing tags... It wouldn't end well. Especially being large, dark, GSDs. :help:
> 
> Thoughts?



Arelle, please consider switching to Chinook Break-Away Collars! If they escape, they'll have tags on, but the collar will release a dog before any deadly collar accidents can happen.
Chinook & Co., L.L.C. Home page

The way your dog is playing is a tragic accident in the making. I say that as someone who has experienced it. 

I have used the Chinook collars ever since we had one dog accidentally strangle another during play in a collar accident, many years ago, when we were out running errand. She went for the neck to play, her lower jaw went under the other dog's collar, he dropped and rolled, making a figure-8 around her jaw--the more they pulled in a panic to get away, the tighter it got.

We now sometimes find one of the collars loose in the house after a game of rough-and-tumble. The collars really do release with a sharp pull. The worst that happens is the dogs may play tug with it and damage it. I keep a spare or two for that reason.


----------



## NancyJ

Ah yes I never posted my scary post on THIS thread. Beau managed to get the BUCKLE of a flat collar hooked on his crate wire. No dangling anything and it was a flat center ring hunting collar designed to not get caught and designed to be able to be backed out of. But He had no room to twist and back out. Fortunately it was 3am and we heard the commotion and he shut up the minute we showed up to free him. 

No collars in the crate and I forgot about the chinook collar. I had an original but it kept falling off without any real tension. Do they stay on better? If his collar comes off he chews it up and I would have that to worry about.


----------



## Magwart

jocoyn said:


> No collars in the crate and I forgot about the chinook collar. I had an original but it kept falling off without any real tension. Do they stay on better? If his collar comes off he chews it up and I would have that to worry about.


Mine have been trouble-free, and I've used them for a number of years. They don't come off by themselves, and if I grab both rings, I can still hold a dog that wants to dash off (useful when corralling fosters who aren't yet responsive to voice commands!)

I also found the company's service to be fabulous. When my crew were young and full of mischief, they would sometimes pull them off each other deliberately to use them as tug toys (and then occasionally chew on them). I called the company to reorder and explained what happened, and they sympathized and sold me replacements at a very steep discount -- even though it wasn't their fault. I thought the company was fabulous about it. (And the dogs grew out of that nonsense!)


----------



## Juliem24

One of my huskies almost bought the farm while in the kennel. There was a possum on the top rail and the huskies were jumping and attempting to supplement breakfast. I wasn't too worried , they couldn't reach the possum and the kids put them out and their collars were never worn in the kennel. The howling changed a bit, I looked out and Gunnar is hanging by his choke chain. Omg it's so difficult to hold a terrified 65 lb dog up while you try to unhook the chain. He was a little blue on his gums nd lips and had pooed and peed himself. Stuck next to me for a day or two. Btw, never found out which kid did not remove his collar.


----------



## GSDarethebestever

has anyone had problems with prong collars?


----------



## my boy diesel

no but they are not meant to be worn when not training


----------



## SuperG

GSDarethebestever said:


> has anyone had problems with prong collars?


Not yet.....however I could see the potential for a prong collar to become uncoupled ...perhaps at a very inopportune time....

I know I have seen several videos and other examples which take that into consideration and utilize another collar with a safety link to the prong in case this were to happen....there's a name for it...probably basic for most users....but I have never used this fail-safe method.

Since a prong collar requires a tiny bit more attention to detail when putting it on a dog properly...one needs to appreciate the possibility for improperly connecting it. If you proceed acknowledging this fact, you should be okay.

I use a very lightweight prong on my pooch at times and besides making sure both prongs are properly seated upon connection....I also have to make certain the prongs themselves are not bent too close together, which would compromise the security of the collar.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo

GSDarethebestever said:


> has anyone had problems with prong collars?


Midnite had his prong on and I let him out right before we left for training, he came in without it. I now use a choke collar that is a couple inches bigger then his neck as a safety precaution.


----------



## WesS

my boy diesel said:


> no but they are not meant to be worn when not training


This is important. Prongs are never left on dogs unsupervised. Only on walks, or in training etc.

This is a famous picture against prong collars doing its rounds all over: (well here is my explanation for that picture.)









Now people everywhere think that a prong can impale. A properly fitted good quality prong will NEVER impale. What is happening in the above picture I believe is a PRESSURE SORE. You can get them lying in bed and not moving. The below picture is just the development of a pressure sore, just from being unable to move in a soft bed. Comatose patient, etc.

So it goes without saying. It is NOT ok, to leave a prong, that is supposed to be tightly fit, on a dog for large periods of time. As pressure sores can develop, with constant pressure pressing on the dog in specific spots.


----------



## WesS

"Findings from the three models indicate that pressure ulcers in subdermal tissues under bony prominences very likely occur between the first hour and 4 to 6 hours after sustained loading."


----------



## Magwart

That picture almost looks like a puppy grew into prong collar. It kind of looks like imbedded collar wounds to me.


----------



## WesS

Magwart said:


> That picture almost looks like a puppy grew into prong collar. It kind of looks like imbedded collar wounds to me.


Yep that could of happened too. Essentially its the same thing. If the puppy grew over time and the prong got tighter over time, you can still have pressure sores develop. You could tighten a prong to the same extent on a healthy dog, and i dont believe it will impale the skin. This happens over time. Try it on yourself. Put the prong around the neck tightly so it goes into your skin. It wont just 'impale' You can do that with a knife too. The knife wont just impale unless its really sharp like a doctors needle. You have to go really, really deep, and get through the skin 'slack'. 
The fact is however is that it was pressure developed over time. Weather the puppy was growing, or the collar too tight for a long period. It is a pressure sore, which has developed over time. Either way there was mismanagement. 

Here is the thing. A prong is a correction tool. It needs handler feedback to do its job. Also although bearable, not most comfortable thing to have on for hours on end for absolutely no reason. Basically you should not be using a prong collar as the dogs natural identification collar. I just don't see the logic behind it. The picture is a terrible case. Most people can get away with just leaving a prong collar on with no real effects. But still. Constant pressure in small areas for extended periods is just not good for the dog. Your living collar should be for comfort.

Inbedded collar wounds/pressure sores. I think are just different ways of explaining the same thing. The mechanism however, is not from a correction unless he fit it really really tight and sharpened the edges. I dont see that happening from a correction even if he just places it too tight.


----------



## clark77494

We take our GSDs collar off every night. If we cannot slip two fingers between her and her collar its to tight. We have to walk her with a harness lead since she is good about getting her leash off by walking backwards when she is upset.


----------



## john29

I think collars should be used only when you are taking your dogs outside, not when having the in the house. I never put collars on my dogs unless it's for this reason.


----------



## Persinette

After reading this thread my puppy will go collarless when left at home alone! Scary stories.


----------



## LauraLamberth

Wow, I'm going to have to read this thread in full because the collar thing has never been an issue for us so this is eye opening. I need to see what others are doing incase they get out. We are always picking up strays and I love when they have their tags on and I can call the owner right away.


----------



## WesS

LauraLamberth said:


> Wow, I'm going to have to read this thread in full because the collar thing has never been an issue for us so this is eye opening. I need to see what others are doing incase they get out. We are always picking up strays and I love when they have their tags on and I can call the owner right away.


I agree with you concern. People will say your dog should never run out, but they might one day. Not everyone has a chip detector. And where one person may make an effort to take the dog for identification another person might not, but may view your phone number on chain and call you.

I have always had my dogs wear flat collars in the past or those semi choke chains which I think are very comfortable. They are not full choke chains. Forgot what they are called.

I like those chokers because they are loose around their neck. Is made of flat metal, but not heavy metal. Quite light. And hangs relatively loose. They don't slip it off however.


----------



## cammo

WesS said:


> I agree with you concern. People will say your dog should never run out, but they might one day. Not everyone has a chip detector. And where one person may make an effort to take the dog for identification another person might not, but may view your phone number on chain and call you.
> 
> I have always had my dogs wear flat collars in the past or those semi choke chains which I think are very comfortable. They are not full choke chains. Forgot what they are called.
> 
> I like those chokers because they are loose around their neck. Is made of flat metal, but not heavy metal. Quite light. And hangs relatively loose. They don't slip it off however.


I too have never had an issue with collars. My 10 yr old GSD wears a choke chain and when I take it off to brush him, he gets irritated unless it goes back on him. He'll go so far as to find it, pick it up and bring it to me to put on him if I don't do it beforehand.
His chain has his ID, his license and his rabies vacc for inspection should a bored bylaw officer want to see it when we're out for a walk, and I know I'd forget his neck chain if it wasn't already on him. 

There are some real horror stories for sure on this thread, especially with multi dog homes. Its an eye opener and I'm more aware now because of it, but for now anyways, I'll be leaving my chain/collar on my dog.


----------



## RZZNSTR

cammo said:


> I too have never had an issue with collars. My 10 yr old GSD wears a choke chain and when I take it off to brush him, he gets irritated unless it goes back on him. He'll go so far as to find it, pick it up and bring it to me to put on him if I don't do it beforehand.
> His chain has his ID, his license and his rabies vacc for inspection should a bored bylaw officer want to see it when we're out for a walk, and I know I'd forget his neck chain if it wasn't already on him.
> 
> There are some real horror stories for sure on this thread, especially with multi dog homes. Its an eye opener and I'm more aware now because of it, but for now anyways, I'll be leaving my chain/collar on my dog.


My patrol dog was like that too. Take his choke collar off and if you held it open he'd put his head through it.


----------



## Magwart

LauraLamberth said:


> Wow, I'm going to have to read this thread in full because the collar thing has never been an issue for us so this is eye opening. I need to see what others are doing incase they get out. We are always picking up strays and I love when they have their tags on and I can call the owner right away.



As I've said before, it's not an either/or choice (either the dog goes collarless or it's at risk of strangulation). The Keepsafe Break-away collars solve the dilemma. They will come off with a hard enough tug if there's a collar accident while the dog is alone -- they're designed to prevent strangulation. If the dog somehow escapes, though, it's wearing a collar with tags--so your neighbors can get it home quickly.

Even though I have personally lost a dog many years ago to a collar accident when we weren't home, I still would never advocate people leave dogs collarless. I deal with way, way too many strays who are wonderful dogs whom I know were once loved family dogs who somehow land in shelters and never find their way back home. Tags are incredibly important. A dog without a collar that gets picked up stray in my city gets a needle and dies in 3 days (_including _weekend days) if the owner doesn't show up and reclaim in that time. With a collar, it's 5 days. With a tag....I've seen the shelter keep a dog safe when an owner was out of town for over a week, because they reached him and knew he was coming. Nobody _expects_ their dog to escape....stuff happens, though.


----------



## zudnic

The break away collars for me. When I was around 17, neighbors GSD jumped their backyard fence with a choke chain on. I happened to see the dog do it. The chain got caught in the fence and broke the dogs neck. Still one of the most tragic things I've witnessed. After Id never leave a collar capable of choking a dog! It was horrible waiting for them to get home and tell them the dog is dead.


----------



## Nikitta

My brother's 2 dogs were wrestling in the back yard and the golden got her canines caught in the blue healers collar. My brothers girlfriend came over frantically pounding on my door. We ran back but couldn't get them pulled loose. It was one of the most horrible experiences in my life watching that poor dog choke to death. I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## christoph

Ya I noticed my shepherd would get frustrated when dogs would nip and get stuck on his collar and he would get angry. The other dog would of course get angry to because his jaw is being yanked around by a 80 pound dog. That would make me mad thats for sure haha.


----------



## KillRbee18

Nikkoli110 said:


> I'm sitting talking on the phone to my sister, and the dogs are laying down. Katie gets up, Titan gets up to follow her, and does his usual hanging on her collar routine he always does to bug her. Well I guess from doing it alot, he's loosened her collar up a bit, and his whole bottom jaw slipped in the collar, and when Katie went to move away from him, it twisted around his jaw so it was stuck. He starts howling and screaming, and she starts screaming, I toss the phone and jump up to see what was going on. They were only a step away from me, thank God. Katie is gagging and having a hard time breathing, the collar was basicly strangling her, and Titan is pulling on his jaw and her collar to get out. I grabbed him by the scruff to get him to stop, release her collar, and freed him. It took me a good 45 seconds to get him out of it. During all this he lets his anal glands go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now my house reeks. Scared the crap out of me, now I think we'll have to check Katie's collar every morning to make sure it doesn't happen again! Just glad I was there to see it happen and make sure they each didn't get hurt more. They're both fine now, Titan seems to be hiding in the corner, and Katie is lying next to me.


 Wow Nikki, what a scary situation. Believe it or not my GS is named "Titan" too. Although, he is such a big baby the family has started calling him "Poo-Bear". As for the collar, I am not a big fan of those. In fact, tonight I am planning on buying him a tactical vest for when him and I go running. Right now, he is on a collar and leash, but when we are in the house (most of the time) the collar gets taken off and put up until it is time to go potty or recreational play.


----------



## Jenny720

This is real scary and thanks for sharing. I need to get Max microchipped or tattooed. I know our chihuahua had a collar and some how had his collar caught in his mouth I guess he was trying to take it off. Different story-a mom went in the house and her golden retriever and I think 7-8 year old daughter was outside playing the girl was wearing a scarf. The dog was playing and grabbed the girls scarf tugging it and accidently strangled the girl to death. It was accident but the family needed to rehome the dog to a family member as they were going through much self torment. Just another warning message to people out there.


----------



## TheFink

Thanks for sharing the experience. I have a similar story that I will share when my account is activated and setup.


----------



## Dracovich

My dog stopped wearing a collar in the house when I got him micro chipped, one of the biggest reasons I got him micro chipped too. I keep a tagged collar in the car for outings.


----------



## Casto

3dogcrew said:


> We live and learn. Glad you were there !
> Our golden was strangled by the neighbor's husky.This happened back in the 80's, as I said we live and learn. Our golden was out in the yard, neighbor's husky came along, they were playing, I look out the window and the husky was pulling Lexie.Lexie was limp. I yelled for my husband, who ran out, I watched him pull his jack knife out. I didn't know yet what the problem was. Lexie wore a rolled red leather collar.My husband had to cut the collar. The husky had gotten his jaw caught up in the collar, it twisted.He strangled her.She was gone.I'm yelling, crying screaming. Then I remembered... a few weeks back I read an article how a man got his dog breathing again by picking her up by the hind legs and swinging her around.I had read this article at the time to my husband, and we both chuckled at the thought of swinging your dog by its hind legs.My husband picked Lexie up and swung her around and her gaurdian angel was with her !! We couldn't believe it ! Off to the vet, she was fine, just scared.I went home to try to find the article and could never find it, I still had all my magazines from the month.
> Anyways, after that experience no more collars on my guys while they are playing or left alone together..I do many things different with my guys now than I did 25 years ago.
> If you crate a dog, the tags on the collar can get caught in the mesh.
> When I first got my dish washer, Matey was a good one for licking the plates as I was loading(yes its gross...it was short lived). I came in from her walk , I was in a hurry, didn't remove her collar right away.Started to load the plates, turned my back for second, heard crash, boom bang ! Her tags got caught in the lower basket, she panicked, pulled the basket out, sent corelle wear dishes smashing and splintering all over the floor.
> Yep, we live and learn.


I still have to catch up on this thread but stopped to comment how awesome that story was. What if that article didnt exsist??? Or did for just a second, long enough for yall to gain the info then poof! lol crazy but cool. glad everything ended up okay!


----------



## CuriousVillage01

Ya I saw my shepherd would get disappointed when puppies would nip and stall out on his neckline and he would get furious. The other puppy would obviously get furious to on the grounds that his jaw is being yanked around


----------



## PRoberts

My very first experience with a GSD was with my friend's puppy, a beautiful girl named Bounty. I fell in love with the breed immediately. When Bounty was seven or eight mos. old she had her neck broken when a much larger shepherd she was playing with got his canine tooth caught in her collar. He snapped her neck when he tried to shake free. I was about 7 at the time.


I don't keep collars on my dogs.


----------



## paul91

OMG....its real scary


----------



## nitirasia

elly1210 said:


> *Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*
> 
> are the dogs microchipped? Myfilezilla uc browser rufus 1 is but my other is not.


My pups don't wear their collars in the house for this reason and they have breakaway collars for day care...


----------



## ColemanStr

I also had a similar scare over Christmas - my two were playing in the snow and my female tried to flip my male by grabbing his collar. Raven's tooth got stuck in the collar and she was screeching, Diablo was howling - she did end up with a chipped tooth, but it could have been much worse. Now all collars are off when outside or alone.


----------



## saintbob

Holy Cow...that is scary. Prayers to St Anthony.


----------



## Jspenton

trudy said:


> *Re: Titan Almost Strangled Katie*
> 
> I don't use collars in the house either an although I am very strict as to door behavior, I have an x-pen outside and if one did push out they are inside a pen which would stop them long enough for me to get there. The cost was worth it for my peace of mind and everyone just gets used to pulling it shut when they come in. Just an idea


 X-Pen?


----------



## Memememe

Wow


----------

